

The complete list of problems with high-stakes standardized tests - ubasu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/post/the-complete-list-of-problems-with-high-stakes-standardized-tests/2011/10/31/gIQA7fNyaM_blog.html

======
lifeisstillgood
tl;dr

Feedback is the breakfast of champions

give your child breakfast each day not each term

